# My Boog



## BOOGNME (May 13, 2014)

Run free Boog until Mum sees you again 
Remember what I used to say to you every day Boog "u n Me forever"
I still say it 
Stay safe til I see you my baby xxx


----------



## BunnyHuggingCatLady (May 19, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. Boog will be watching over you and keeping you safe.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss, Our pets really do become part of us and its so difficult when they have to leave us. RIP Boog


----------



## BOOGNME (May 13, 2014)

4 years tomorrow my baby N.I.P.
Find happiness here run free hope you've made lots of friends
Forever in my heart have fun my baby mum loves you very much x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss.

"Native American Prayer" 

I give you this one thought to keep - 
I am with you still - I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sunlight on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush,
I am the sweet uplifting rush,
of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not think of me as gone - 
I am with you still in each new dawn. 

Author: Native American Prayer


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## BOOGNME (May 13, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> So very sorry for your loss.
> 
> "Native American Prayer"
> 
> ...


That is beautiful thanks so much x


----------



## BOOGNME (May 13, 2014)

We made it through today my baby Boog mum loves you run free hope you've made lots of friends forever in my heart xxx 
Playing on bridge since 15/5/2014


----------



## BOOGNME (May 13, 2014)

I bet your having a great time here
Play nice...... Run pain free..... U n me forever 
My darling Boog been playing here since 15/05
Love Mum xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## BOOGNME (May 13, 2014)

Hi Boog 
Am going to share where your resting place is here
Its not morbid .......now you are on here 
As it says on your box "run pain free Boog til Mum sees u again"
I know you are having great fun 
( I don't need to buy so many angels Boog lol ) as I know you are surrounded by them 
Much love Mum xx:thumbup:Singing:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

A touching tribute to a much loved dog x x


----------



## BOOGNME (May 13, 2014)

After today Boog, looking for missing doggy I couldn't stop thinking of you my baby Boog
I know you are in a good place just wanted you to know mum is thinking of you
Run free love mum xxx


----------

